# Channel 5 program on Pompeii



## Brian G Turner (Feb 16, 2020)

Though this was an excellent program - _Pompeii: New Revelations _- currently available to watch online Even better because it doesn't just focus on the volcanic eruption but on relevant events since. 





__





						My5
					






					www.my5.tv


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 17, 2020)

I tried to record it but some reason my box recorded something on ITV2...
I will look it out.
Channel 5 docs can be a bit pop but they are often all the more watchable for that.


----------

